# Wood against concrete



## ktwags (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it okay to put white wood against concrete with a vapor barier. If not what would be the best material to use?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ktwags said:


> Is it okay to put white wood against concrete with a vapor barier. If not what would be the best material to use?


(By white wood - I asume that you mean KD grade wood stock)
.......and that depends on what you are referring to as a 'vapor barrier'.

Standard use is 'Pressure Treated' Lumber. (However, you may also use any 'naturally durable' wood. (Wood that is impervious to rot, moisture, termites)


----------



## ktwags (Apr 18, 2007)

*About the wood against concrete*

The reason i was asking is, I want to frame up a wall against a poured concrete foundation and i don't want to have mold. What would be the best way to do that?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ktwags said:


> The reason i was asking is, I want to frame up a wall against a poured concrete foundation and i don't want to have mold. What would be the best way to do that?


Against concrete: Use Pressure Treated Lumber. Use rigid foam board for the insulation. Do not install a vapor barrier (since you are attaching directly to concrete)
You can go one step further and use 'densarmor' sheetrock. HD is even carrying it now. It is a 'paperless' drywall, with a gypsum based core that has mold resistant treatment. 

Link for more information:

http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pname=DensArmor%C2%AE%2BPlus%2BInterior%2BWallboard&pid=4659&hierarchy

Examples: (rigid foam board not yet installed in bays)


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

A question to add to the confusion -

If you attach the sheetrock to the P.T. do you have to use the appropriate nails? After all, there is more nail in the P.T. than there is in the sheetrock.

I know it is required for attaching untreated studs to P.T. plates in basements.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> A question to add to the confusion -
> 
> If you attach the sheetrock to the P.T. do you have to use the appropriate nails? After all, there is more nail in the P.T. than there is in the sheetrock.
> 
> I know it is required for attaching untreated studs to P.T. plates in basements.


 
Good point. I would suggest using the grey ceramic coated (treated) screws that can commonly be found at all Big Home stores...


----------

